# Christensen Arms



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been thinking about buying one of these rifles. I have been researching the net for information on these guns. The vast majority of what I have found is telling me to run in another direction. Are they really that bad? I was shocked to read the responses on many of the long range hunting forums.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I did take a look at a .204 a few months ago at Sportsman's Warehouse and thought it was neat to see how light the rifle was, and thought it would be a great option for packing through back country to reduce weight, but then I got hung up on the idea of the carbon fiber barrel and how well it really works...

I think the concept of a carbon fiber barrel is neat, but thats about it. I honestly worry about barrel life and how climate affects it.

This may be a good option for low-recoil varmint calibers but I would imagine shooting a large rifle would be murder with recoil since there isnt much weight behind the rifle to absorb the recoil like a heavier rifle would.

I dont know of anyone on the forum that owns one, so I'm not sure how much help we will be on giving a sound recommendation. But I know that we can give you some great suggestions for other gun manufacturers like: Cooper (single shot), Remington 700 (I believe the Christensen Arms action is just a Remington 700 anyways), Dakota Arms (single shot), Kimber (repeater), Winchester Model 70, Browning A-Bolt, and I'm sure there are many others that we could suggest. Most of what I listed should be roughly in the same price range of about $1000 on up but there are some nice Remington 700s and Winchester 70s out there that will cost less.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've hunted and killed with several of their guns. We have a .300 RUM that's an absolute tack driver with the crispiest trigger I've ever laid my finger on, not to mention the low recoil. The other rifles we use are just ok in comparison, but still much better than a stock Remington 700. Lighter, faster cooling barrel and good trigger work, but really, the milling and barrel wrap are the only things you can't do elsewhere, but it doesn't necessarily mean it will be cheaper to go a different route.

I have heard dissatisfied comments on them, which I have no reason or desire to refute. Some of them include having to send them back, due to accuracy issues, but I've never experienced it. They put several different stocks on them, my favorite is the kevlar stock, but I can't remember the manufacturer, it may be an HS stock.Overall, I think they are worth the money if you are into higher end rifles etc. 

BTW, the .300 RUM is the softest shooting big gun I have ever shot, though loud, the muzzle break and recoil pad totally dissipate the recoil. I have a stock 700 xcr 700 in .270 wsm with a limbsaver pad on it that is more punishing than the .300 RUM. We had an 11 year old kill a buffalo with 225 gr. bonded bear claws like it was nothing. Like I said, it's a joy to shoot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I've hunted and killed with several of their guns. We have a .300 RUM that's an absolute tack driver with the crispiest trigger I've ever laid my finger on, not to mention the low recoil....
> 
> BTW, the .300 RUM is the softest shooting big gun I have ever shot, though loud, the muzzle break and recoil pad totally dissipate the recoil. I have a stock 700 xcr 700 in .270 wsm with a limbsaver pad on it that is more punishing than the .300 RUM. We had an 11 year old kill a buffalo with 225 gr. bonded bear claws like it was nothing. Like I said, it's a joy to shoot.


I stand corrected on the recoil concern!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Christensen's thing is weight or lack thereof, to do it they use exotic materials and pass the cost the cost on to you.

If your looking for a light gun, go ahead and give them a try. If accuracy and build quality are your primary concern, there are many others who can give you those for much less.


----------

